# Op zoek naar een submariner hommage



## noxf (Dec 17, 2012)

Na een tijdje rondzoeken naar een horloge, zowel op internet (oa natuurlijk WUS) als in winkels heb ik besloten om een submariner/milsub achtig (automatisch) horloge aan te schaffen. Al weet ik nog niet welke. 
Het liefst zou ik er één passen in een fysieke winkel, maar ben helaas alleen grote (47mm) invicta's tegen gekomen, wat met mijn polsomtrek van +/- 16,5cm geen succes bleek te zijn. De kitscherige gravering op de zijkant, die overigens ook bij de kleinere versie aanwezig is maakte mij verder ook niet echt enthousiast.
Op internet (ebay) zie ik vooral redelijk goedkope chinese/japanse versies, maar ik betwijfel of het goede kwaliteit is.
Dus, weet iemand of er überhaupt iets dergelijks te vinden is in een winkel, of zal ik hiervoor toch op internet moeten gaan zoeken? En welke horloges zijn (vanuit jullie ervaring) goede? Ik wil er ongeveer 200 euro maximaal aan kwijt zijn, minder is altijd prima. Maar het is slechts een indicatie natuurlijk.

Ik ben in ieder geval erg benieuwd wat jullie zouden aanraden!


----------



## Astragoth (Sep 28, 2012)

Welkom op het forum 

Een paar posts naar beneden zie je een post van mij "waar kan ik een bernhardt of orient bekijken". Marco van horloge.nl heeft mij een aantal seiko, citizen en orient duikers laten zien. Deze zijn Japans, onder 200 euro, en van uitmuntende kwaliteit. 

De orient mako, seiko skx007 of citizen promaster divers zijn duikershorloges in de stijl van een sub, maar met een heel duidelijk eigen karakter. Zelf ben ik nog op zoek naar een bernhardt sea shark, maar die zit (net) boven je budget.


----------



## Popma (Oct 17, 2012)

Waarom geen gebruikt klokje?
zo kán je toch binnen je budget blijven en toch een iets ruimer aanbod hebben


----------



## Karel81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Misschien eens kijken naar Steinhart? Het kost wel 350€ maar volgens veel mensen op deze site veel waar voor uw geld. Persoonlijk koop ik liever wat minder horloges en spaar ik wat langer om uurwerk te kopen dan één te kopen waar ik net niet helemaal tevreden mee ben. Heb zelf alleen de Flieger gekocht en qua kwaliteit is ie zeer goed.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Wil je een zo exact mogelijke versie hebben van de sub, of iets wat er op lijkt?
In het laatste geval zou je voor een Seiko SKX007 kunnen gaan. Ik had zelf de 009, deze heeft alleen een rood-blauwe bezel inplaats van zwart:









Seiko heeft ook nog een versie die er nog meer op lijkt, weet zo het typenummer niet:








(plaatje van het web)

Als je meer exacte versies wil, kun je voor genoemde Steinhart gaan, wel boven je budget, en een mm of twee groter dan het orgineel.








(plaatje van Steinharthorloges)

Wil je goedkoper, rond de €150, kun je nog kijken naar de Politi Orologi Ocean Pro, ook 42mm, maar goedkoper uurwerk (miyota dacht ik)








(plaatje van het web)

Ik heb geen ervaring met dit merk, maar het vermoeden dat de kwaliteit van deze niet veel hoger ligt dan bijvoorbeeld Alpha. Voordeel is wel dat je ze gewoon in NL kan kopen, en qua garantieafhandeling dat een stuk makkelijker is.

Als je nog goedkoper wil, kun je kiezen voor bijvoorbeeld een Alpha. Deze kosten incl verzenden een euro of 70. Ik heb er hier zelf een aantal van, en er goede ervaringen mee, ten opzichte van de prijs dus. Als je checkt of alle rubbers aanwezig zijn, kun je er zelfs prima mee zwemmen. Eén exemplaar van mij is met een duiker dertig meter mee onder water geweest.



















Daarnaast heb je op ebay nog diverse 'sterile' versies, zonder logos, die in de zelfde prijsklasse zitten als de Alpha. Hierbij is het alleen erg afhankelijk van de verkoper of je iets fatsoenlijks krijgt, of hij al stuk is bij aankomst.









Je kunt nog veel goedkoper gaan, bijvoorbeeld voor Bagelsport, dan heb je voor 20 euro een modelletje wat er op het oog best op lijkt, maar dan is het echt een loterij of je iets krijgt dat twee weken meegaat of twee jaar.

Om af te sluiten met mijn persoonlijke mening hier over, Ik heb geen moeite met nageaapte modellen, maar zou er zelf niet meer dan een euro of 70-80 aan uitgeven, voor de leuk. Als ik een paar honderd euro of meer ga besteden, wil ik wat orgineels hebben. In het begin van mijn verzamelwoede heb ik vanalles gekocht om uit te proberen wat ik leuk vind, ben van 35mm naar 47mm horloges gegaan, vintage en nieuw, enzovoort, en ben erg blij dat ik begonnen ben met goedkope horloges om dit uit te proberen. Eigenlijk pas achteraf ben ik er achter gekomen door de aankoop patronen wat ik nou echt leuk vond 

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## janl (Oct 24, 2011)

Die Seiko is de SNZF17, koosnaam "Mini Sumo". Ooit bijna gekocht, nu ergens op m'n verlanglijstje maar lang niet bovenaan. Ik blijf 'm wel mooi vinden.


----------



## noxf (Dec 17, 2012)

Dankjewel voor jullie input en suggesties! Mijn voorkeur gaat toch uit naar de meer "standaard" uitvoeringen. Dus de modellen die het meest lijken op de Rolex zelf, (het liefst zonder het bekende loepje boven de datum) omdat deze uitvoering in mijn ogen precies de juiste balans hebben tussen sportief en gekleed (als die term voor horloges ook geldt tenminste ;-)).
Daarom denk ik dat ik de afweging zal gaan maken tussen:

- Steinhart, weliswaar ruim boven mijn maximum bedrag, maar wel een kwalitatief goed horloge en qua uiterlijk precies wat ik eigenlijk zoek.
- Seiko mini Sumo, prima geprijsd, in NL verkrijgbaar, maar qua uiterlijk wel wat sportief.
- Alpha, de meest aantrekkelijke prijs, dus de beste keus om te kijken of het iets voor mij zou zijn. En ook minder zuur als er een krasje op zou komen. Die kans acht ik immers vrij groot. Vooral de bovenste die Martin_B postte lijkt me een serieuze optie.

Zelf heb ik ook nog verder gekeken en ben nog horloges van MWC (Military Watch Company) en Hager (de classic commando) tegen gekomen. Iemand die daarmee bekend is?


----------



## Boneventura (Mar 25, 2012)

Wel wat boven je budget, maar er staat momenteel een zeer mooie Tag Heuer 1000 op Marktplaats. Van begin jaren 90. Een klassieker! Vraagprijs is 650, maar wellicht kan hij voor minder weg. En die heeft wel een ETA uurwerk! En heeft geen cyclops (wat jij loupje noemt ). En vind je dat teveel: er staan regelmatig quartz uitvoeringen van it model op ebay voor een stuk minder.


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

NOFX je hebt een PM!


----------



## noxf (Dec 17, 2012)

Na een tijdje wikken en wegen heb ik besloten om te gaan voor de zwarte Mini Sumo.
Een eigen foto komt uiteraard als hij binnen is. Verder ben ik van plan om er zelf een lederen bandje voor te maken. Ook daarvan zullen de foto's volgen!
Bedankt voor de informatie iedereen!


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

noxf said:


> Na een tijdje wikken en wegen heb ik besloten om te gaan voor de zwarte Mini Sumo.
> Een eigen foto komt uiteraard als hij binnen is. Verder ben ik van plan om er zelf een lederen bandje voor te maken. Ook daarvan zullen de foto's volgen!
> Bedankt voor de informatie iedereen!
> 
> View attachment 926718


Kijk dat ziet er goed uit!! Sterkte met het wachten, waar heb je hem nu vandaan?


----------



## noxf (Dec 17, 2012)

Ik heb hem nog niet besteld, maar waarschijnlijk haal ik hem toch van ebay, de welbekende seiko webshop uit NL (ik weet niet of bedrijfsnamen hier zijn toegestaan ;-)) heeft hem niet op voorraad, en het mailverkeer loopt ook niet echt soepel. Mocht iemand nog een (EU) webshop weten waar ze nog te koop zijn, houd ik me aanbevolen voor infomatie!


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

noxf said:


> Ik heb hem nog niet besteld, maar waarschijnlijk haal ik hem toch van ebay, de welbekende seiko webshop uit NL (ik weet niet of bedrijfsnamen hier zijn toegestaan ;-)) heeft hem niet op voorraad, en het mailverkeer loopt ook niet echt soepel. Mocht iemand nog een (EU) webshop weten waar ze nog te koop zijn, houd ik me aanbevolen voor infomatie!


Aaah dus nog even geduld. Bedrijfsnamen zijn zeker toegestaan, tenzij het riekt naar SPAM. Rob staat erg goed bekend, maar kan soms idd wat traag zijn qua opvolging met de mail. Dit vaak tijdens of net na vakanties. 
Kortom als de prijs goed is, zou ik toch nog even overwegen om hem bij hem aan te schaffen.

Succes!


----------



## noxf (Dec 17, 2012)

Hij is binnen!









Het stuk leer wat ik had besteld bleek behoorlijk waardeloos. Dus dat gaat weer terug. Ik ga nu op zoek naar een ander stuk en zal de vorderingen ook op dit forum gaan plaatsen.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Ziet er goed uit, een nato zou ook niet verkeerd zijn!!


----------

